# Coyotes - Need Recomendations



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

We have heard of Coyotes in my area of SW Virginia for about 15 years now, but recently some were spotted too close around the houses in my general area. My question is for my pets. We have 2 Outdoor Cats that mostly stay on the non-enclosed front porch. They will come in to visit, but there is no way they will stay inside. They were born outside and have always lived outside for the past 15 years. They sleep on a large bench in pet beds covered with heavy blankets. 

I did a little research on possible deterrents and read where human scents, like cologne and perfume will help as well as running a radio. I sprayed some strong body spray all along the perimeter of the porch and plan on setting up a radio soon. 

Does anyone out there have any experiences or any other practical ideas that may help.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Coyotes will get your pets as you probably know, they are very persistent and resourceful as you also probably know. 

IMO, human urine would probably work better than strong colognes, something the critters have a reference to. You could also try some predator urine available on some web sites, dont remember where I saw it, but that may work better as long as it is not coyote urine.

You may also try a light with a motion sensor on it and run the radio off that so that when they come into range they get hit with the sudden blast of the radio and with the light. I use this set up around my garden to keep the grazers away, works pretty good. If you just play a radio, they may eventually become accustomed to and ignore it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Our dogs do a good job keeping them at bay or letting us know, somethings not right (knock on wood) ... We have talked to lots of folks in our area and even went to a few classes the wildlife folks put on. Deterrents may work for a short time but in the long run ... not so much. (sorry) 

We have started keeping a gun with us, when out and about the farm ... not only for coyotes but for the big cats. (that they keep telling us we don't have. )


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Spring is the most difficult time for wild canines - they have to hunt more as the pups grow. Being very intelligent, a *VALID* negative experience will work better than banging pots and pans, peeing on a bush or perfume. By valid I mean killing or wounding by any means at your disposal. Firearms, traps, snares, electric shock, fire, chase dogs, etc. If you can locate the den, throw in a smoke bomb (Giant Destroyer by Atlas Chemical.) Maternal instinct will make them move the litter. 
In the fall be, concerned with teenage pups dispersing from their parents. These wanderers will take chances pursuing poultry, cats, pygmy animals, small dogs, and (rarely) small children. These are mostly solitary male animals. 
A tough winters (bitter cold, deep snow) will get the packs hunting for whatever they can get including road kill. Don't leave barbecue grills out because the grease tray smell draws them in, or any other food for that matter.
Motion detector lights, fencing with planned crawl under guarded with snares, electrified fence, large guard dog, guinea (pea) fowl llama's and domestic geese are some strategies used for coyote protection.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We have coyotes around here but so far *as Andi said, knock on wood* they're pretty aloof. I've only ever actually seen 1 on the farm here but there have been 2 or 3 occasions where DW has woken me up at night to listen to the howls, which were within a couple hundred yards of the house.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Coyotes*

Coyotes have been in my neighborhood a long time. You can hear them howling at night.

They primarilary hunt at night and if you have outside cats , they hunt at night also and are pretty difficult to slip up on.

Big dogs are generally pretty safe as a Coyote like any preditor, can not afford to get hurt. If he gets hurt, he can't hunt and will starve.

Small dogs should not be left outside at night. they will get caught and devoured. A lot of folks that have cattle and hogs will have a Donky in the feild to keep Coyotes away. A Donky will kill a Coyote pretty quick.

You will seldom see one but if you have a cow die and it lays out in the field over night for a couple of nights, there won't be a cow left after a couple of days.

We used to hunt them by placeing a lantern ,( shielded halfway around with aluminim foil so it would only shine in one direction), and sitting behind it.
You need to make sure the wind is blowing in your face and that the Coyote can't get behind you, (like having a bluff or river behind you). You need to be able to blow a preditor call, (sounds like a wounded rabbit), and I recomend BB's or F shot. They will come within a few yards of you so be ready for some close encounters of the Coyote kind!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with philjam. Kill 'em all _if you can find/see/shoot them._

We have some very good **** hunters around here. They'll segue for coyotes when the opportunity arises...


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Appreciate the replies. I am also getting my guns ready. I hate killing things but I will shoot and kill any Coyote that I can.

I am also going to call the County Animal Control tomorrow to see what they can contribute. 

I also like the motion detector idea, but would a small animal like a coyote actually set one off?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillT said:


> Appreciate the replies. I am also getting my guns ready. I hate killing things but I will shoot and kill any Coyote that I can.
> 
> I am also going to call the County Animal Control tomorrow to see what they can contribute.
> 
> I also like the motion detector idea, but would a small animal like a coyote actually set one off?


Rabbits and squirrels set mine off so I guess the answer is yes.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BillT said:


> Appreciate the replies. I am also getting my guns ready. I hate killing things but I will shoot and kill any Coyote that I can.
> 
> I am also going to call the County Animal Control tomorrow to see what they can contribute.
> 
> I also like the motion detector idea, but would a small animal like a coyote actually set one off?


You may want to also call Va. dept of Game and Inland Fisheries ... http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/contact/


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

BillT, I don't live far from either you or Andi. I'm in Campbell Co. It has been reported as a hot bed of coyote activity, but I have never seen one. My wife saw two one night just down the road. They had killed a wild turkey. 

My old Rottie was attacked by a pack of something late one evening, and returned home chewed up from one end to another. I had heard a pack of what I thought were dogs on a chase, but the "yippping" sounded odd. Might have been coyotes. I guess that old Rottie still being so big and strong allowed him to survive it.

I talk to people all the time who have seen or killed coyotes. Some have told me that coyotes find cats to be a particular nice meal.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Jezcruzen, Glad to see that your dog did OK. They seem to leave larger animals alone. I heard they will go after a fawn, but not a full grown deer. I've never seen one yet either. Not even sure I ever heard one howling, but my neighbor just told me that he has. I'm in Southern Bedford Co.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You may want to also call Va. dept of Game and Inland Fisheries ... http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/contact/


Andi, Appreciate the link.

Bill


----------



## AlmostThere (Mar 5, 2012)

*Coyote Troubles Solved*

I live near a town that just had a "coyote hunt". They are such pests in the area that they had to come up with a way to get them under control. They were killing calves. They had a contest with teams of 4 that had a 2 day hunt. They returned after two days with their coyotes and they hosted a dance and steak dinner and the winner got the prize which was the entrance fees from all of the teams as well as free dinner. It was something almost everyone participated in and quite effective.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We could send you some wolves ... they'll take care of the coyote problem. But then there's the wolf problem so you're better of with the coyotes. 

We have coyotes come around at times. The cats that like to hunt to away from the house get replaced periodically. The dog leaves lots of her scent nearby so the coyotes tend to stay away. They will try to entice dogs out though. Fortunately our dog to doesn't think she's Rambo and stays on the porch when the coyotes are near. That's a good trait for living long in the woods!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Lots of coyotes in my backyard as well - I hear them singing their joy at getting a meal quite often. Come spring-time I will be rebuilding my fence that was blown-down in hurricane-grade winds with something a little more "zombie proof" which in turn will be wild-animal proof as well.

It is virtually impossible to keep coyote populations down, but, you can help control their domain by building sufficient barriers between your house / yard / property and the rest of their area. Depending on how much land you have (rural or town or city), you might be able to fence the yard with a chain-link fence and just leave the tines pointing upwards - a coyote trying to jump the fence would be in for a sharp surprise. If you can, dig a trench a couple feet deep and bury the bottom section of the fence in dirt. Coyote can and will dig, but, if you make it difficult for them to get under the fence, they may decide on an easier meal else-where.

Next, clear your fence-line of anything that the coyote could use to hide their presence - tall grass (2' is considered tall), hedge, berry-rows, etc are places that coyote will use to hide in to await their next meal. If you have a mouse / rat problem, you will also have a coyote problem. Set out as much mouse / rat poison as possible to keep that population down and the coyote will move on as well.

Shooting coyote won't deter them, it will only encourage the mothers to produce more pups, as long as there is a good food-source nearby.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> ...Shooting coyote won't deter them, it will only encourage the mothers to produce more pups, ...


Ah, more coyotes = more shooting!!!! I like that concept! :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Ah, more coyotes = more shooting!!!! I like that concept! :2thumb:


.... but you will run outta ammo faster than the mothers can produce pups ...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> .... but you will run outta ammo faster than the mothers can produce pups ...


Not likely!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BillT said:


> We have heard of Coyotes in my area of SW Virginia for about 15 years now, but recently some were spotted too close around the houses in my general area. My question is for my pets. We have 2 Outdoor Cats that mostly stay on the non-enclosed front porch. They will come in to visit, but there is no way they will stay inside. They were born outside and have always lived outside for the past 15 years. They sleep on a large bench in pet beds covered with heavy blankets.
> 
> I did a little research on possible deterrents and read where human scents, like cologne and perfume will help as well as running a radio. I sprayed some strong body spray all along the perimeter of the porch and plan on setting up a radio soon.
> 
> ...


They decimated the local cat population here.it got so bad the opossums were coming inside for safety.I suggest a scoped crossbow and poisoned arrows.
loud bangs at 3:00 A.M tend to attract cops and animal cruelty nuts.


----------



## Sodpoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I couldn't tell from the original post or not. But I assume you're in a semi-rural area. With that said I would pick up some pre-made snares and check out somewhere like trapperman.com on setting tips. I say snares over leg hold because the learning curve imo is not as bad, they're cheaper, and won't catch your cats (if set at proper height) and in general won't cause a lot of issues with neighborhood dogs. Obviously check your local regs, but here in Idaho and most states I know of there is no season on coyotes. You'll probably have to pick up a trappers license but they aren't too expensive. Nice thing about traps is they work 24/7 and you don't have to.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Appreciate the additional replies.

I am in a rural area. I have 16 acres and can shoot anytime of the day or night. Seeing that they are considered a nuisance, I can shoot them anytime, except on Sunday's. I asked the Game and Inland Fisheries woman, if I can ask them to come back on Monday, but she did not get my joke. Trapping out of season is still up in the air. Neither the woman on the phone or a trapper friend of mine could answer that for sure, but my trapper friend told me about the negatives of trapping. Sodpoodle, the pre-made Snares sound interesting. I'll have to check them out.

Bill


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

AlmostThere said:


> I live near a town that just had a "coyote hunt". They are such pests in the area that they had to come up with a way to get them under control. They were killing calves. They had a contest with teams of 4 that had a 2 day hunt. They returned after two days with their coyotes and they hosted a dance and steak dinner and the winner got the prize which was the entrance fees from all of the teams as well as free dinner. It was something almost everyone participated in and quite effective.


That sounds pretty good. Probably not as effective, but I just sent a message to my County Supervisor to see if we could put a Bounty on them. The county below us had a $25 bounty on them for a while. I know what Naekid is saying too, but I'm willing to try it and hope for the best. It would also give some of the local hunters an out of season workout, as well as some extra money. If they are good at it, some decent money.

My trapper friend said their firs around here are only worth about $6 and not worth it. A price of $25 or $35 would get some good attention.

Bill


----------



## Sodpoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, just browsing your state regs I see that you can trap yotes on private land all year. License for trapping in your county of residence is $21, $46 for the whole state if you caught the trappin' bug. The crappy thing is the top of your snare loop can only be 12 inches off the ground so you'd pretty well be limited to fence crawl unders if you really wanted to be legal. On your own land and going after coyotes I wouldn't worry too much about that reg. But I am pretty anti stupid laws.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I gave been "removing" coyotes for about 8years now. Not much deters them. Once they have be subjected to human contact, they simply learn to avoid us. They wont care about human urine at that point. 

Take, for instance, our family farm. We shoot at every coyote we see. I set traps and my scent us all over the place. They don't care. Eating is more important to them. They will risk everything at the opportunity to feed. Your outside pets are not safe. Llamas and big dogs...and a gun. If you can not shoot them where you are, get a bigger dog. Preferable a male. Otherwise, most of the antics you try will be in vain. As I said, I have years of experience and that is my opinion


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Get a good sized *******, Donkey, they are death on any dog type critter. And can be funny pets too, just don't pour the feed to them like a horse, this will ruin their feet fast.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

BillT said:


> We have heard of Coyotes in my area of SW Virginia for about 15 years now, but recently some were spotted too close around the houses in my general area. My question is for my pets. We have 2 Outdoor Cats that mostly stay on the non-enclosed front porch. They will come in to visit, but there is no way they will stay inside. They were born outside and have always lived outside for the past 15 years. They sleep on a large bench in pet beds covered with heavy blankets.
> 
> I did a little research on possible deterrents and read where human scents, like cologne and perfume will help as well as running a radio. I sprayed some strong body spray all along the perimeter of the porch and plan on setting up a radio soon.
> 
> ...


Teach your cats to climb trees.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Get a*

Get a Road Runner !

Road Runner will have your Coyotes commiting sucicide in short order.

Don't ya'll watch cartoons? :2thumb:

P S You may want to get the Coyotes set up with a credit account at Acme. This is where they purchase their equipment !


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillM said:


> Get a Road Runner !
> 
> Road Runner will have your Coyotes commiting sucicide in short order.
> 
> ...


You almost got me on that one. Was eating a late dinner while at the computer , had a mouth full of rice while I was reading and almost choked on it when I hit the "Cartoon" part.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Jaspar said:


> Teach your cats to climb trees.


They are actually pretty good at taking care of themsleves, but this Coyote thing is pretty much brand new to me. They are 15 years old and have good places to hide. A pack of wild dogs came through once and at least one took cover under an old car I have close to the house. They crawled up under the hood and inside a fender where the dogs could not reach them. There was a rust spot and the side of the fender and one of the dogs torn into it, ripping some fresh sheet metal apart trying to get at them. My neighbor heard the comotion and chased them off. I called animal control and he took a look at the fender and couldn't believe it.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

Sodpoodle said:


> Well, just browsing your state regs I see that you can trap yotes on private land all year. License for trapping in your county of residence is $21, $46 for the whole state if you caught the trappin' bug. The crappy thing is the top of your snare loop can only be 12 inches off the ground so you'd pretty well be limited to fence crawl unders if you really wanted to be legal. On your own land and going after coyotes I wouldn't worry too much about that reg. But I am pretty anti stupid laws.


Appreciate you checking on that for me. I'll check into it further. Talk about stupid laws, I agree with our Sunday law, but it is kind of stupid when trying to shoot Coyotes. That's why I was joking to the girl on the phone. ....they might not want to come back on Monday.

Bill


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I live very rural northern Nevada, we have lots and lots of yotes and our chickens and cats and dogs live in peace and harmony with them. ... I think its because I carry a gun all day every day and anytime I see one I shoot at it.
My guess is the yotes round here have been taught that humans are very dangerous, a ranch down the road crucifies yotes on the fence. I know I will never eliminate yotes, I do not want to. My plan is to reinforce how dangerous humans are-every chance I get.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gunsmith said:


> I live very rural northern Nevada, we have lots and lots of yotes and our chickens and cats and dogs live in peace and harmony with them. ... I think its because I carry a gun all day every day and anytime I see one I shoot at it.
> My guess is the yotes round here have been taught that humans are very dangerous, a ranch down the road crucifies yotes on the fence. I know I will never eliminate yotes, I do not want to. My plan is to reinforce how dangerous humans are-every chance I get.


When I was a kid their was a section of fence along the road where people would hang the dead coyotes and wolves they had shot. It was only recently that the coyotes made a comeback in this area, have never seen a wolf since child hood.

I guess hangen m on the fence may work, or maybe they just got hunted to extinction in this area.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Food is food to a coyote. They don't care if they eat a gopher or their brother. A coyote's only purpose is to eat and breed and they do very well with both.

In my latest hunting magazine they talk about coyote hunting and the best place to get them (and their fur :2thumb: ) is around this time of year when calving is happening. The coyotes are naturally drawn to the fresh meat and will attack any chance they get. I heard that some of the feed-lots have a "full-time" hunter just to carry a gun and lots of ammo to pick off the 'yotes as they show up at the feed-lot. Many farmers around here have hunters on speed-dial during calving season .... 

I wouldn't wanna exterminate coyotes, but, I believe that their populations should be controlled, just as the populations of gophers need to be controlled.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

A couple of big dogs will keep them away. I hear coyotes behind my house almost every night, but I have never seen one. I have seen 2 wolves 3 miles North of home, but they are very rare here. My boxers have 7 rabbits, 2 dozen birds, and an armadillo under their belts. Rowdy drove off a bobcat once and had the claw marks to prove it.

Rowdy could have taken out 2 or 3 coyotes if given the chance. I miss this dog. He lived to be almost 10 and died of a brain tumor. He was catching rabbits at 9 1/2.









If you get a dog, make sure the dog can handle your climate. My boxers are inside/outside dogs. If the temp is over 95 or under 45, they stay indoors. Otherwise, they have a fenced 1/2 acre back yard to roam. My wife has standing orders to bring the dogs in if I'm out of town for my family's protection.


----------

